# E-cigarettes Save Lives - Awesome Documentary



## Gizmo (15/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/2/15)

Thanks @Gizmo. Keeping this one 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Alex (15/2/15)

Fantastic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/15)

Awesome documentary! Outstanding!


----------



## hands (16/2/15)

enjoyed that. thanks for posting


----------



## Silver (16/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> ​




Thanks for sharing @Gizmo 

Wow, that was super. Well put together. And to the point. All makes perfect sense and i agree 100%

Loved the way the one guy explained the difference between the cigalike, the Evod and the vv setup

Just found the theme song quite irritating. Lol. 

Main message for me was that eCigs are good and are the best thing public health has had for a long time to save lives. So don't over regulate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (16/2/15)

nice!!! Good to see this, just a pity with all the propaganda out there and people spreading false news, allot of people are still under the impression that it is dangerous... on a weekly basis I find myself having to explain the whole setup and how it works to at least one or two people... and all because they heard on the radio, and they read in a school newsletter....... eish... some one needs to set the facts directly from the top, like a Cart Blanche episode or something, perhaps then the market will become even bigger... 

at least more and more of these info snippets are coming to life, and should help in the long run


----------

